# 2011 Deer Season (post your pics here)



## Arrowhead

I shot this doe with my bow opening day (yesterday). Just a 1 1/2, but dang good eatin.


----------



## Bigrod

Good job. Got vacation in 2 weeks so hope I can get out there and fling some arrows at 1.


----------



## wooddog 066

*archery*

YEAH, an ol slickhead prob will get it from me too but been getting some good bucks on film but saturday was first day and windy with rain but never saw a deer but gonna show some sun this week i will be at it should be good i wanna try and stick one of these bucks before they get chasin!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blazin

Doe...the other white meat!  Way to go Ed!


----------



## Fifelaker

I think the flippy cap fell out and drained all the oil out. Do I win something for this observation???


----------



## Arrowhead

Fifelaker said:


> I think the flippy cap fell out and drained all the oil out. Do I win something for this observation???


 
Huh?


----------



## Fifelaker

The hole in the side.


----------



## Sagetown

Great take Arrowhead. Is that it for ya, or can you fill another tag?


----------



## outdoorsman0490

well done. I shot a nice buck on opening day here at about 4:45 in the afternoon, and by 7:30 when it got dark and I got to it, coyotes tore is apart already.


----------



## Arrowhead

Sagetown said:


> Great take Arrowhead. Is that it for ya, or can you fill another tag?


 
Thanks, no limit on does here. Tags are about $15. Only 2 bucks per year though.


----------



## Arrowhead

outdoorsman0490 said:


> well done. I shot a nice buck on opening day here at about 4:45 in the afternoon, and by 7:30 when it got dark and I got to it, coyotes tore is apart already.


 
That sucks! They are horrible here also. I've had them get to my deer within 30 minutes before.


----------



## Arrowhead

Fifelaker said:


> The hole in the side.


 
Gotcha.


----------



## bowtechmadman

I have the wife to thank for this one. She suprised me w/ Tigers playoff tickets for my father, her and myself, she had called my boss and got me the day off work. Since game time wasn't until 4pm, figured I had plenty of time to slip into the woods this morning, when I'd normally have been at work. Shot him at 8:05 double lung and watched him crash into this scrub sassafras tree so no trackin. It was a good day and the Tigers won game 5...just got home.View attachment 202778
View attachment 202779
View attachment 202780


----------



## Stihlman441

A nice young Fellow deer from the south part of Australia.


----------



## Blazin

Congrats on the bounty guys! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Arrowhead

bowtechmadman said:


> I have the wife to thank for this one. She suprised me w/ Tigers playoff tickets for my father, her and myself, she had called my boss and got me the day off work. Since game time wasn't until 4pm, figured I had plenty of time to slip into the woods this morning, when I'd normally have been at work. Shot him at 8:05 double lung and watched him crash into this scrub sassafras tree so no trackin. It was a good day and the Tigers won game 5...just got home.View attachment 202778
> View attachment 202779
> View attachment 202780


 





Nice looking buck Rod.


----------



## Arrowhead

Stihlman441 said:


> A nice young Fellow deer from the south part of Australia.


 
That looks like some good eatin there.


----------



## outdoorlivin247

My motivation for the 2011 deer season...


----------



## Bigrod

Nice lookin deer. Just hope he's out there when you are and can get a shot at him. Good Luck


----------



## Bigrod

Got a few pics of this guy out by the house. But have a lot of out of state folks hunting out my way so I'm guessing they will shoot him before I get a chance.


----------



## paccity

blacktail buck, stealing saws.View attachment 205377


----------



## little possum

Looks like he passed out from the keystone? I think a rock would make a better pillow than a saw  Havent been hunting yet. Seen a few does, yearlings and a spike around the house. Spotted a few decent bucks a while back. But havent seen them since


----------



## Arrowhead

paccity said:


> blacktail buck, stealing saws.View attachment 205377









Nice Blacktail!


----------



## paccity

thanks. wasn't even really huntin. was out cuttin. straps are good.:msp_wink:


----------



## djones

View attachment 208118

Opening day of rifle season @12:00 noon. Guy kept looking for the doe that left all that nice scent on the trail. That doe was ME. Saw this one the day before during the last day of early bow season at about 98 yards. Saw him again at 40 yds on Saturday. Funny thing though, shot his front leg with first shot (down hill shot through some small brush, bullet hole shows deflection of bullet). Deer ran at me uphill, I only had time to swing the gun around in his direction and let one go. Now it gets funny. After I drop him with a better placed third shot I turn him over to see where the shots went and find that the tip of his manlyness is missing. My wife now calls me the black and decker pecker wrecker.


----------



## little possum

Nice.

I got one yestederday morning. Showed up after lunch, in a cooler, quartered up, and on ice  Cant beat that. haha


----------



## russhd1997

This is the 10 pointer that my son got yesterday.


----------



## Arrowhead

Nice bucks guys! I keep playin with saws while I should be in the stand. :msp_w00t:


----------



## little possum

Russ, did you notice that some of that deer is missing 

Thinking some black pepper and italian dressing marinade is in order for the backstraps I have. Anybody have any good recipes? Do I need to start a thread?


----------



## djones

little possum said:


> Nice.
> 
> I got one yestederday morning. Showed up after lunch, in a cooler, quartered up, and on ice  Cant beat that. haha



The only thing I ever get in a cooler on ice is liquid and tasty cans of beer.


----------



## PA Plumber

Here's a pic I haven't posted yet, followed by a pic from another thread.

Bow shot about 2 weeks ago. 

Deer resting approx. 50 yards from the shot.


----------



## Bigrod

Nice looking deer there!


----------



## Bigrod

Got this guy early Friday morning and got a nice doe Friday evening. Still have a doe tag left and my muzzle loader tag left. I cut my deer up myself and it took me bout 12hours total to get the 2 deer cut up and into the freezer. Smoked the does front shoulder and the awesome backstraps from the buck.


----------



## andydodgegeek

Glad to hear of others success, nice looking deer. I didnt take any pictures of mine this year, opening day here in Minnesota I shot two does and then the following friday I got a 5pt and a button buck. I had a very good year, no trophy deer but thats not why I hunt. Me and my wife hunt together and stay in our motorhome in the woods and we have a great time. One other good thing that happened was on the last weekend I took a friend, who had never deer hunted before, up to my deer stand and he shot his first deer a nice spike buck. Always fun to see someone get there first.


----------



## Arrowhead

Awesome bucks guys!!


----------



## Blazin

Nice Bone there fellers!


----------



## outdoorlivin247

Nice deer guys...Wish I could have posted pictures of the one I shot with a bow...Well, I did post a picture of him already....


----------



## bowtechmadman

Great deer guys! You all can stop making mine look so small already!


----------



## Arrowhead

bowtechmadman said:


> Great deer guys! You all can stop making mine look so small already!



Yours is nice too... all I've got are a couple slick tops.


----------



## wooddog 066

I can add to that arrowhead just two slickheads with the stick en string no bucks


----------



## paccity

bowtechmadman said:


> Great deer guys! You all can stop making mine look so small already!



don't worry about that, the little ones are mighty tender.:drool:


----------



## ancy

*Wally!*

This deer has been watched and filmed for the last few weeks out at our local WalMart and lived in this young man's dad's CRP. Not shot by me but did see it on the hoof and will see in mounted. Over 30 points at 231 green score three miles from my farm!








View attachment 210103


----------



## ancy

On the hoof!






Found dead on my farm. Car or got to worked up from the rut and the heart couldn't take it? No holes, no blood!






View attachment 210104
View attachment 210105


----------



## Buckshot00

ancy said:


> This deer has been watched and filmed for the last few weeks out at our local WalMart and lived in this young man's dad's CRP. Not shot by me but did see it on the hoof and will see in mounted. Over 30 points at 231 green score three miles from my farm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 210103



Wow. Nice rack.


----------



## little possum

No big deal, just a lil buck runnin round the farm. :frown:


----------



## deerehunter

*michigan deer*

Heres some of our 2011 catch.


----------



## robfromaz1977

I know this thread says deer but can't help but put up a pic of my daughters first elk.







Here is a link to the whole story.

http://www.arboristsite.com/great-outdoors/187054.htm


----------



## Bigrod

Nice one. Congrats to her.


----------



## tree md

2011 bow kill. Killed in the third week of Nov..


----------



## Arrowhead

Nice lookin critters Guys (and Gals) 

Keep um coming. :msp_thumbsup:

Be safe and Happy Hunting.


----------



## sbhooper

My little muzzle loader buck. I missed a much bigger one, but that is the story of my life!


----------



## djones

djones said:


> The only thing I ever get in a cooler on ice is liquid and tasty cans of beer.



Do you know the diference between a meat hunter and a antlers hunter ? This little 4 pointer won the big buck pool at work because the other guys wanted the BIG racks. I'll take meat over rack anyday. Can't eat the rack no matter how long you cook them.


----------



## little possum

You could grind the horns into a fine powder along with acorns, and make some calcium biscuits :msp_rolleyes: Ill leave the horn eating to the squirrels. Bout watched one of "moms" deer get hit by a car right in front of the house the other morning. Doe standin in the road watching me crank the truck. haha.


----------



## climberjones

outdoorlivin247 said:


> My motivation for the 2011 deer season...



Damn thats a beast did you get him ? We have a few of them here in ks but they seem to be avoiding me!


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I let a 4 point go by opening morning, and shot this buck that evening,






I hunted nearly every day of the rifle season and i saw 8 to 13 deer every day, i have a great place to hunt here on my property,






Some deer came quite close,






The DNR would like to decimate our deer population by letting us shoot over 150 deer (does) per year, but i never harvest more deer than i can use, so i only harvested 3 this season and i shared some of the meat from them.

DM


----------



## outdoorlivin247

climberjones said:


> Damn thats a beast did you get him ? We have a few of them here in ks but they seem to be avoiding me!



Long story short...

I shot this deer on the 4th of November with a bow...The shot was a little far back, but still should have been one lung/liver...Sat for 1 and a half before getting down, left not even getting arrow...Went back 4 hours later to check arrow...Looked like good liver blood, left again...went back 11 hours later...Very little blood and lost all at 150-200 yards... Went back next day with a dog and looked for 3 1/2 hours... No deer...

Spent all weekend looking and found nothing...Still not done looking for him and my inlaws say he is still alive...I have not seen him myself so I can't say for sure...


----------



## outdoorlivin247

Tonight was a fun night with my boys though...We went out to the cabin stand I built for them to go gun hunting with me...We had a doe that had a bad leg come in and bed down by the creek..She laid there for over an hour and my oldest convinced me I could stalk up on her and get an arrow in her... 

Well all worked out and they got to watch the whole thing from the window of our little hunting cabin...


----------



## tree md

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Long story short...
> 
> I shot this deer on the 4th of November with a bow...The shot was a little far back, but still should have been one lung/liver...Sat for 1 and a half before getting down, left not even getting arrow...Went back 4 hours later to check arrow...Looked like good liver blood, left again...went back 11 hours later...Very little blood and lost all at 150-200 yards... Went back next day with a dog and looked for 3 1/2 hours... No deer...
> 
> Spent all weekend looking and found nothing...Still not done looking for him and my inlaws say he is still alive...I have not seen him myself so I can't say for sure...



Hey bud, Not trying to be a know it all here but any gut shot deer I give at least 4 hours before I even go look. Don't even get down to look for your arrow in less it's dark. Most times the deer will bed down within sight of where you shot it with a gut shot hit. They may see you if you even get down to look for the arrow. Listen for little clues, You might here the deer roll in it's bed or cough close by. A gut shot is a vital hit but you have to give them time...

Knowing you like I do and knowing the hunter you are, I know you did everything you could to find that deer. I know that feeling and hate it. It's part of bow hunting brother... It's like being a Christian, we always strive for the best but seldom achieve it.


----------



## tree md

Sawyer Rob said:


> I let a 4 point go by opening morning, and shot this buck that evening,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hunted nearly every day of the rifle season and i saw 8 to 13 deer every day, i have a great place to hunt here on my property,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some deer came quite close,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The DNR would like to decimate our deer population by letting us shoot over 150 deer (does) per year, but i never harvest more deer than i can use, so i only harvested 3 this season and i shared some of the meat from them.
> 
> DM



I want to come hunt with you!


----------



## Arrowhead

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Long story short...
> 
> I shot this deer on the 4th of November with a bow...The shot was a little far back, but still should have been one lung/liver...Sat for 1 and a half before getting down, left not even getting arrow...Went back 4 hours later to check arrow...Looked like good liver blood, left again...went back 11 hours later...Very little blood and lost all at 150-200 yards... Went back next day with a dog and looked for 3 1/2 hours... No deer...
> 
> Spent all weekend looking and found nothing...Still not done looking for him and my inlaws say he is still alive...I have not seen him myself so I can't say for sure...





tree md said:


> Hey bud, Not trying to be a know it all here but any gut shot deer I give at least 4 hours before I even go look. Don't even get down to look for your arrow in less it's dark. Most times the deer will bed down within sight of where you shot it with a gut shot hit. They may see you if you even get down to look for the arrow. Listen for little clues, You might here the deer roll in it's bed or cough close by. A gut shot is a vital hit but you have to give them time...
> 
> Knowing you like I do and knowing the hunter you are, I know you did everything you could to find that deer. I know that feeling and hate it. It's part of bow hunting brother... It's like being a Christian, we always strive for the best but seldom achieve it.



That's what he did. Waited 4 hours to retrieve arrow 20yrds from stand, waited 11 to start tracking deer.


----------



## tree md

Ahh, I misread it. I had to learn that lesson the hard way. I never get in a hurry on a deer with a questionable hit anymore. I pushed one of it's bed onetime and never recovered it. I hate that feeling.


----------



## Arrowhead

tree md said:


> Ahh, I misread it. I had to learn that lesson the hard way. I never get in a hurry on a deer with a questionable hit anymore. I pushed one of it's bed onetime and never recovered it. I hate that feeling.



Yep, I learned the hard way. Once you jump a gut shot deer, it's all over... nothing to follow, might get lucky and stumble upon it.
I go by the saying, "When in doubt, stay out." I'll usually wait till the next day to start tracking, hopefully the coyotes don't eat it, which is usually the case.


----------



## Dill

Didn't get a deer this year, but I got my first moose. We do a lottery for moose here in NH. My wife and I have been applying for more than 10 years. The closest we have got is a 5th alternate. 
Said I was going to shoot the first moose I saw. I tracked and chased this guy on and off from saturday to thursday. Finally saw him sleeping on a railroad bed, thursday afternoon. Weighed 850 completely gutted.


----------



## little possum

They cant run without a head  I threw out some corn for moms herd today.


----------



## sbhooper

Great moose! There is nothing like the meat, either. I only hope that I will be able to kill another one someday.


----------



## Arrowhead

Dill said:


> Didn't get a deer this year, but I got my first moose. We do a lottery for moose here in NH. My wife and I have been applying for more than 10 years. The closest we have got is a 5th alternate.
> Said I was going to shoot the first moose I saw. I tracked and chased this guy on and off from saturday to thursday. Finally saw him sleeping on a railroad bed, thursday afternoon. Weighed 850 completely gutted.









Nice moose!! Some of the finest eatin right there.


----------



## JPP

I saw a lot of deer this season.
I killed a doe with my bow, and a doe and this buck with my shotgun.


----------



## stihlhead

*2011 Buck*

Shot Christmas Eve at 9:30AM. Seen 9 deer on stand all season. Woke up to our first snow that I could hunt on Christmas Eve. Seen 10 deer with him being the last. Worst shot I have ever made on a deer (Hit in front of the hind quarters but was lucky enough to hit the femoral artery. This was the shot that was the final straw to my peep sight finding the garbage). A call to Pinemartin and 150 yards later I had my buck.


----------



## andydodgegeek

stihlhead said:


> Shot Christmas Eve at 9:30AM. Seen 9 deer on stand all season. Woke up to our first snow that I could hunt on Christmas Eve. Seen 10 deer with him being the last. Worst shot I have ever made on a deer (Hit in front of the hind quarters but was lucky enough to hit the femoral artery. This was the shot that was the final straw to my peep sight finding the garbage). A call to Pinemartin and 150 yards later I had my buck.



Looks like you had a fun Christmas. Nice buck.


----------



## little possum

Sister shot one the other week. Tracked it through a 4-5 year old cutover/ over flow area for the beaver pond. It was a big muddy briar mess. I was bleeding more than the deer. 

A quartering away shot through the guts... again with the 6mm. Haha Found it and had to dispatch it. But got it home and skinned out. Ol doe, but sure is good eatin!


----------



## Arrowhead

I went out bowhunting yesterday eve. Late in the season I bring my coyote calls with. If I don't see any deer, I give the call a few blows the last few minutes. I had 2 coyotes come in instantly. I got one of them. Spitfire through the heart... didn't go far. :msp_smile:


----------



## andydodgegeek

Good job on the coyote. Good to see people kill them things. You didnt get a deer yesterday but you did save some, those coyotes can be hard on the deer.


----------



## PA Plumber

Had to wait 60 days for the antlers to dry, but did get a score from the PA Game Commission.

139 7/8". It was 147 5/8" gross with 7 6/8" of deductions.

Too bad it wasn't a 140 class deer. Missed it by "that" much.


----------



## tree md

Last day of the season for me. I hunted this morning but have to do some stuff to get ready for my job tomorrow this afternoon so that's it for me. I'm starting to get depressed... Haven't had a deer withing range in the past couple of weeks.


----------



## climberjones

Arrowhead said:


> I went out bowhunting yesterday eve. Late in the season I bring my coyote calls with. If I don't see any deer, I give the call a few blows the last few minutes. I had 2 coyotes come in instantly. I got one of them. Spitfire through the heart... didn't go far. :msp_smile:



Nice yote whats your go to call that youve had best results with,rabbit ,mouse ,coyote???


----------



## Arrowhead

climberjones said:


> Nice yote whats your go to call that youve had best results with,rabbit ,mouse ,coyote???



I use only mouth calls. Years ago I bought a Fox Pro Coyote caller, only called in 1 coyote with it. I E-bayed it. :msp_smile:

I use a Quaker Boy howler and a raspy cottontail. I've found the raspier the better. I actually growl into the call to get it more raspy. (on the rabbit call)

Ed


----------



## climberjones

Arrowhead said:


> I use only mouth calls. Years ago I bought a Fox Pro Coyote caller, only called in 1 coyote with it. I E-bayed it. :msp_smile:
> 
> I use a Quaker Boy howler and a raspy cottontail. I've found the raspier the better. I actually growl into the call to get it more raspy. (on the rabbit call)
> 
> Ed



I was getting out of my tree stand about a month ago and walked up on two that were mouseing out in a pasture all i had was my bow so i knelt down in the grass and made a dying rabbit call with my voice (at full draw) and they bout ran me over i missed though (to much adrenaline pumping)it was still pretty cool though!


----------

